# Kiss my face



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried anything from this line? Kiss my face When I was younger my mom's friend gave us thier Olive Oil Facial Soap to use because I use to break out. Now I see that they have a whole line. If you tried it did you or did you not like it?


----------



## user3 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am not really a big fan of this line. I will admit I've only used one product, START UP EXFOLIATING FACE WASH. Anyways I don't know if I would be the best "judge" of the line. I have heard that their body wash is really good. I think it was the EARLY TO BED MOISTURE BATH & SHOWER GEL that I heard good things about.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

my younger cousin had some of it in her restroom and it she said it smelled funny and doesn't use it because of that... haha sorry that's all the input i have =(


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

Bit of a bummer, I heard it's quite good, supposed to be free of lots of nasty irritants and animal-cruelty free etc. They sell it at health food stores, don't they?


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah...it's sold at whole foods and vitamin shoppe.


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2006)

I use The Olive & Honey soap on my face. Although its  not that fragrant, it helped my acne clear up when paired with Apple Cider Vinegar as a toner.


----------



## steponme (Apr 12, 2006)

i've used the olive oil lotion for the body. it's nice. don't like most of the other scents though. the lip balm is lovely. great for chapped lips. they have occasional sales, if you register with their site, you'll get notifications for this and other promotions. it's best to try that way.


----------



## msmack (Jan 29, 2007)

i used to love there deoderant  "patchouli" one. smelled so nice on summer days when it mixed with my own funk. i met my fiance on a small island around my big island and thats the only smell that was on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i know some may not like patchouli ) then they changed the formula and it didnt work as well.

the soaps are really nice. i buy the honkin one (its huge) and its the only soap that lasts more than a week in the shower the way my fiance uses it! lots of scents to choose from! i like the chamomile and olive oil one. 

i used their shampoo and conditioner in "lime and ___" and well....it wasnt that great.

i like the soaps though and the patchouli lotion!!!


----------



## StephyT (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cold and Flu gel they make is AWESOME.  I moved over the summer from the Southern US to New England and although I'd spent the first 16 years of my life in the Northern US, the cold/flu season kicked my butt.

This stuff felt so good using in the bathtub or even as a sort of body wash.  It always managed to clear my head up and the smell lingered afterwards and I was able to breathe for a good hour all thanks to it


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a Kiss My Face Peaches & Creme Ultra Moisturizer. I really love it... It doesn't feel sticky, absorbs quickly, and keeps my face super soft. Sometimes I even put it on my hands at night, and they are silky smooth by morning.


----------

